# Do You Want to Take Your Canon EOS-1D X Mark II Apart?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 9, 2018)

```
<iframe width="728" height="409" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/aVWr5g-rlFc" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>
<p>I don’t, but Peter McKinnon did!</p>


<p>Before Peter sent his EOS-1D X Mark II off for repair, he decided it would be best to check out what’s inside on his own. If it’s already going for repair, I guess it doesn’t matter if you can’t put it back together… You’ve already done half the work for the Canon tech.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ethanz (Jan 10, 2018)

Oh my. Thats a bad idea. (With 1.5 million subscribers he can probably afford to if it broke)

But oh its so cool. Thats why its $6000.


----------



## AE-1Burnham (Jan 10, 2018)

The human race is *******. (Sorry)


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi Folks. 
It is not the taking apart that is difficult, it can involve detective work to find that hidden screw or clip and to find the correct order things need to be done. It is not even that hard to put it back together again, it is diagnosing and fixing these things that is the hard part without the correct tools! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## LDS (Jan 10, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> It is not the taking apart that is difficult, it can involve detective work to find that hidden screw or clip and to find the correct order things need to be done. It is not even that hard to put it back together again, it is diagnosing and fixing these things that is the hard part without the correct tools!



You'd need to get a copy of the repair manual to do it correctly, especially if you're not an expert. It will tell you what to remove, how, and when, and how to put it together again (unlike all the king's horses and all the king's men with poor Humpty-Dumpty). It will also tell you what to check and what to touch to bring it inside specs - although you may need some equipment for that.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jan 10, 2018)

Why does anyone need a 1DXII to vlog on youtube????


----------



## amorse (Jan 10, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> Why does anyone need a 1DXII to vlog on youtube????


1080p at 120 fps according to Peter's videos? He started his channel and went to 1.5 million followers in ~1 year so he may be doing something right! Maybe also getting one arm into shape at a time?


----------



## Anthny (Jan 10, 2018)

You may have voided the warranty by taking it appart?


----------



## sanj (Jan 10, 2018)

Throughly enjoyed the video.


----------



## NancyP (Jan 10, 2018)

I let Lens Rentals blog do all these demos.


----------



## ethanz (Jan 10, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> Why does anyone need a 1DXII to vlog on youtube????



And also maybe because the video quality on the 1dxii is fantastic. I've never seen his other videos, so I'm not entirely sure what he uses it for.


----------



## peterzuehlke (Jan 10, 2018)

looks well built inside. i gave up carrying one series, years ago, but am sure my 5 has a lot more plastic inside. for the folks wondering why he uses the pro body, the first part of the video shows him shooting from an atv on a frozen lake or something. pretty rough environment. looks like the right camera for that. (at the beginning of the video when he was talking about repair and opening the camera, my first thought is his atv broke through the ice and dunked the camera)


----------



## JoseB (Jan 11, 2018)

Have you noted, at 8:50, the heat pipe comming from the back of the sensor to an aluminium part on the bottom of the machine?


----------



## IglooEater (Jan 12, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> Why does anyone need a 1DXII to vlog on youtube????



If he has the money and wants one, why not?


----------



## tscholent (Jan 13, 2018)

wow…that’s a job and a half but you can afford it ; other wise you would have been less careless…M5 would have done the job !


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Jan 13, 2018)

1DX II to vlog? :

Useless, half the folks watching his videos are watching them on a smartphone while sitting on a crapper.. The rest of us don't watch him.. He is a prime example of more money then brains..


----------



## RGF (Jan 20, 2018)

Canon Rumors said:


> <iframe width="728" height="409" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/aVWr5g-rlFc" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> <p>I don’t, but Peter McKinnon did!</p>
> 
> 
> ...



That assumes you have not destroyed anything while prying it apart with a chain saw.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 21, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> Why does anyone need a 1DXII to vlog on youtube????



Because he can.


----------

